# How to get Sky Sports



## janake

I have a standard Sky box with the white (new) card and i get all the free channels but would like to have Sky Sports as well. Does anyone know the cheapest way to go about this? Thanks


----------



## DesktopCommando

Buy Sky with address in UK and get the card sent over, or get yourself a sling box and still it on a relatives sky box and watch it anywhere in world down the internet


----------



## mrypg9

I presume you have a UK address or access to one? You already have a Sky card so the procedure is simple.
You can pay for the Sports Package as a stand-alone. It's not expensive. Certainly not worth fiddling about with sling boxes etc as you already are a Sky subsctriber. Don't let them know you are not in the UK.
We added ESPN but signal strength varies at times.


----------



## Dolphin.

I have the Sky box here and apparently all i need is an 80cm dish to receive some channels?

Whats my best option on getting a nice amount of UK channels, thanks


----------



## mrypg9

Dolphin. said:


> I have the Sky box here and apparently all i need is an 80cm dish to receive some channels?
> 
> Whats my best option on getting a nice amount of UK channels, thanks


Point the dish in the right direction, I guess
Seriously,there is a poster who is an expert on such matters, maybe he'll pop up.


----------



## sat

If you know all the details for your freesatfromsky card - ire thew UK address it was sent to, then you (or someone in the uk) can just call sky and get that freesatfromsky card upgraded to a subscription card for the subscription you want.

If you do not know the details of the curewnt sky card then:
either get someone in the UK to call sky and ask for a card (just the card - no installation required the house already has a dish and receiver), they post the card to you, they call sky anc get the card activated.
or via an agent in Spain, who will supply a card using your UK address for a one off fee..and set it up so the monthly DD goes to sky
or pay a agent in spain a yearly 150+ euros for the "privalige" of borrwing thire UK address

Sly Sports is NOT available as a stand alone package. You MUST have at least 1 mix before you can sub to SSports - its about £37 per month...

Sky SPort 1,2 and 3 are easily available around most of spain on an 80cm (may be even a 60 cm) satellite dish.
Sky Sports 4 and Sky Sports News are on "north beams" and will NOT be available all day on an 80cm dish in many areas of Spain (will be OK in the north and north east of spain)

Depending on where you are in Spain, an 80cm dish will get you all UK TV channels (nr barcelona) or none of the main channels (Costa Blanca). You wil always be able to get SOME UK channels...like SKy news.



mrypg9 said:


> Seriously,there is a poster who is an expert on such matters, maybe he'll pop up.


Who he? Do I know he?????


----------



## Dolphin.

Ok cool i'll be in touch sat to get an 80cm dish installed when i arrive to spain, i spoke to you on the phone a few weeks ago.. So can i receive english channels with just the box? Or will i need a friend to ask for freesatfromsky? The sky box i have is brand new, its a Sky + one i take it sky + wont be active on it?


----------



## sat

Dolphin. said:


> Ok cool i'll be in touch sat to get an 80cm dish installed when i arrive to spain, i spoke to you on the phone a few weeks ago.. So can i receive english channels with just the box? Or will i need a friend to ask for freesatfromsky? The sky box i have is brand new, its a Sky + one i take it sky + wont be active on it?


There are three types of satellite channels...

free to air - that requrie no sky viewing card at all and can be receive on any satellite receiver (ie freesat, sky, others) - ie BBC, ITV, C4, Five, Sky News, True Movies

free to view - require a sky card, but no monthly subscritpion - eg Fiver, Five USA, 

subscription - require monthly payment - ie Sky Sports.

Depending where you are wil determine the size of dish required for the channels you want. Like i said the FTA BBC and ITVs may require a 2.4m dish in many aeas of Spain, in other areas an 80cm dish will do.

For Sky+ you MUST pay sky something per month for the hard drive functions to work.


----------



## gerrit

The Irish pub where I watch international football uses satellite. They got about everything: BBC, ESPN, Sky Sports, Setanta Sports, RTE (Irish TV), ... The one downside is that it's noth exactly storm-proof. Last Wednesday I wanted to see Ireland-Andorra and the TV dropped connection 4x in the first half due to stormy weather outside  It recovered for the second half but without sound...


----------



## sat

gerrit said:


> The Irish pub where I watch international football uses satellite. They got about everything: BBC, ESPN, Sky Sports, Setanta Sports, RTE (Irish TV), ... The one downside is that it's noth exactly storm-proof. Last Wednesday I wanted to see Ireland-Andorra and the TV dropped connection 4x in the first half due to stormy weather outside  It recovered for the second half but without sound...


Even in the UK Sky do not gaurentee reception all day in all weathers....

I lost reception of the Ryder Cup one year due to a huge thunderstorm and rain - and it was being played 10 minutes up the road from where i wsa living!!!

Even terrestrial TV is affected by weather - not only heavy rain and storms, but also humidiy.


----------

